# Round Up Weed killer



## Laura (Apr 4, 2008)

I was out mowing part of the tort yard yesterday, I see that a large majority of it is Foxtail. Ok now, but wont be soon. The only way Ive rid an area of it before is by spraying weed killer. That was before the torts. 
I can block them from the area that needs treatment. but my question is. How long do they need to stay out? The bottle states its safe for most animals within 24 hours. But these arent 'most animals' SHould I wait the season? Let it die off and re grow with the later in the season grasses? 
Anyone have expereince with this? Good bad....


----------



## egyptiandan (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi Laura,
I personally won't, don't and haven't used weed killer in my yard anywhere. Don't want to take the chance. The best bet is the old fashioned method of just pulling up what you don't want growing in the yard. Just make sure you do it before it goes to seed. 

Danny


----------



## Itort (Apr 4, 2008)

I stay away from herbicides anywhere they may come in contact by any animal, peroid. I know of no one would even consider useing it in any pasture or feedlot and I live in an area where that practice would have great economic contact. Weedeaters and pulling is best way.


----------



## Laura (Apr 4, 2008)

Hand pulling isnt really an option. I did put goats in there for a while, but they cant eat fast enough either. I will put a bagger on the mower so they dont reseed themselves and pick out what I can. Once we get it watered they will pull out easier.. irragation season starts soon. We need rain...


----------

